# Got a Free 1/24 Trumpeter Zero kit!



## r2800doublewasp (Oct 10, 2009)

My friend who used to build models recently stopped and gave me his 1/24 trumpeter rufe float plane kit because he wasn't going to finish it. It was very nice of him of course as this is an expensive kit, but it has some problems.....as he built it up to the fuselage(which he did a great job assembling and painting the engine and stuff). Unfortunately, he built the cockpit but didn't bother to paint it! With all the detail inside I cant just leave it plain old white. Now heres my question...What is the best way to paint an assembled cockpit and make it very detailed?(I usually paint sections and then put it together) Keep in mind that the cockpit is very detailed and there are things I dont want to paint over, ie. the small window on the cockpit floor.. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2009)

First up, post some pics to see what has been done already....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow. I think I would actually build something other than 1/72nd if I received it for free. Look forward to your pics.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Oct 16, 2009)

Will see if i can post some as fast as I can!!!


----------

